# Couldn't talk her out of it



## suprherosndwch (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, tomorrow I do something horrible. I have to butcher a limb on a otherwise nice looking sycamore tree. The lady had a large limb blow out of it this spring, and is now worried about the limb that is over her house. Everything in the tree is sound, the windstorm that broke it was a freak storm that broke and uprooted a lot of trees around town. I told her if it had survived that wind, it is a pretty safe tree, but, i can understand, she doesn't want if hitting her house. So, I talked her out of topping the whole thing, and just cutting the one limb over her house back. Unfortunately, somebody in the past liontailed the limb, and I don't have any good laterals to cut back to. So, it's basically a single limb top job. The worst part. This lady live next door to me, i'll have to look at that stupid branch until me or the tree dies.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 14, 2008)

small tree not to bad 1 hrs climbing you cant kill them tom trees


----------



## ASD (Nov 14, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> I can see cutting it at the yellow mark. It looks like it's been cut there before maybe ten or fifteen years ago and has grown back. Of course the sprouts from the cut will need to be managed over the years.




+1 Good place to head it back to.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 14, 2008)

Well sorry guys but if that tree was not even damaged I would
cut that sob out of my yard. Sycamores are toxic I hate the :censored:
I would leave it if it were a hundred yards from my house but not close
sneeze, gag and wheeze and sometime puke not on my turf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 15, 2008)

In Sonoma County it is common to Pollard Sycamores.. and where TreeCo pointed out looks like you could pollard at least the one of the leaders and the one facing toward the house..

They are def. toxic


----------



## KRS (Nov 15, 2008)

Ya, I'd "upsell" your service by letting her know about the toxicity; maybe you can get a tree removal job rather than limb removal.

Tell her the truth and let her make that decision.

KRS


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 15, 2008)

KRS said:


> Ya, I'd "upsell" your service by letting her know about the toxicity; maybe you can get a tree removal job rather than limb removal.
> 
> Tell her the truth and let her make that decision.
> 
> KRS



+1 and always include the toxic waste charge!


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Nov 15, 2008)

How are sycamores toxic? I have never heard that before..... thanks.... Mike


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 15, 2008)

Some folks are irritated by the sawdust, pollen, whatever. I have heard this from a lot of climbers, but sycamore has never bothered me.

But then, neither does poison ivy, poison oak, bee stings, stinging nettles, etc. _I'm very lucky that way._

Maybe you're lucky enough to not be bothered by sycamore.


----------



## kennertree (Nov 15, 2008)

It only bothers me when I chip it.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Nov 15, 2008)

Is it a respiratory irritant to the people who are susceptable? It never has bothered me, chipping or cutting though. Interesting though.... Mike


----------



## Canyonbc (Nov 15, 2008)

Mikecutstrees said:


> Is it a respiratory irritant to the people who are susceptable? It never has bothered me, chipping or cutting though. Interesting though.... Mike



It bugs me in the spring with the pollen and when chipped...


----------



## appalachianarbo (Nov 15, 2008)

I've only been bothered by the little hairs on the back of the leaves. Cutting, chipping, and raking. They kill me.


----------



## pbtree (Nov 16, 2008)

ASD said:


> +1 Good place to head it back to.



I agree....


----------



## pbtree (Nov 16, 2008)

appalachianarbo said:


> I've only been bothered by the little hairs on the back of the leaves. Cutting, chipping, and raking. They kill me.



True - that is why I always refer to them as sick some mores....


----------



## B-Edwards (Nov 16, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Well sorry guys but if that tree was not even damaged I would
> cut that sob out of my yard. Sycamores are toxic I hate the :censored:
> I would leave it if it were a hundred yards from my house but not close
> sneeze, gag and wheeze and sometime puke not on my turf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I with ya on this , I hate those sob's. But they do look OK pollard-ed


----------



## B-Edwards (Nov 16, 2008)

KRS said:


> Ya, I'd "upsell" your service by letting her know about the toxicity; maybe you can get a tree removal job rather than limb removal.
> 
> Tell her the truth and let her make that decision.
> 
> KRS



Let her chip a limb or two, she will agree


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 16, 2008)

B-Edwards said:


> I with ya on this , I hate those sob's. But they do look OK pollard-ed




I've never seen one pollarded. In fact, I've never seen a pollarded tree in our area. Lots of topped trees, though.

Got any pics?


----------



## B-Edwards (Nov 16, 2008)

pdqdl said:


> I've never seen one pollarded. In fact, I've never seen a pollarded tree in our area. Lots of topped trees, though.
> 
> Got any pics?



I do have some photos but they are in books. The trees that keep coming to mind , went to a continuing education class at Wake Forrest university and remember seeing them there or very close maybe Reynolda house or something like that. They do this a lot in Europe also. It seems a pretty good way compared to topping to maintain a trees size.


----------



## Rftreeman (Nov 16, 2008)

I'd just cut that whole lead off.........


----------



## Rftreeman (Nov 16, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> In the interest of tree preservation it's usually best if large cuts at the truck are kept to a minimun. Large wounds in the main bole can cause serious future problems.



then again, I'd talk her in to getting rid of the whole tree because leaving half a limb that will develop a bunch of sprouts will just be plain ugly.........


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 16, 2008)

B-Edwards said:


> I do have some photos but they are in books. The trees that keep coming to mind , went to a continuing education class at Wake Forrest university and remember seeing them there or very close maybe Reynolda house or something like that. They do this a lot in Europe also. It seems a pretty good way compared to topping to maintain a trees size.



Like I said, I've never seen a pollarded tree except in pics. My understanding is that it is about the same as topping, except that you keep doing it every year.

I guess if you add a little artistry to the foundation shape, you would end up with a neat looking tree.


----------



## ropensaddle (Nov 16, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> Over time the sprouts can selected that do not grow so much over the house.
> 
> If you look closely at the tree it looks like it was topped once and it doesn't look like it ended up as a 'bunch of sprouts'.
> 
> That limb when reduced can easily be managed over the years to have a pleasant form and be structurally sound.



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhchuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu:monkey:


----------

